# Camper awning mildew issue



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

seems like every time we pull our camper out to load it, i unroll the awning and it has water under as it unroles and mildew all over it. we store it in enclosed shed and clean and dry it before we put it up after every trip.

any ideas on how to prevent this. its a pain in the but to spray with bleach mix and scrub every time.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

fishinfool said:


> seems like every time we pull our camper out to load it, i unroll the awning and it has water under as it unroles and mildew all over it. we store it in enclosed shed and clean and dry it before we put it up after every trip.
> 
> any ideas on how to prevent this. its a pain in the but to spray with bleach mix and scrub every time.


Might try 3M Marine Mildew Block on the awning. Better ventilation in your shed? I have a 1500sf enclosed metal shed that is not ventilated very well & it dang near rains inside due to humidity.

Good luck & happy camping!


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks. ill try it. ours is 35ftx10ft on crushed concrete or something. there is a gutter down spout by the door so the floor tends to stay a bit moist for a while after a rain.


----------

